# كيف تزيّن حديقتك بدون طاقة كهربائية .



## شكرى محمد نورى (10 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم .

في البداية اتوجه بالشكر والتقدير على القائمين بهذا القسم الرائع واولهما المشرفين والأعضاء

الدئوبين .

طريقة بسيطة جدا يمكن لأي معني او مهتم ان ينجزها بأبسط التكاليف .




http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2/23199/1192031132.jpg


البغدادي


----------



## أحمد محمد الحمداني (13 أكتوبر 2007)

تسلملي والله حلوة


----------



## الاعصار (24 أكتوبر 2007)

انت وردة وزينة الحديقة


----------



## المقدادي (1 نوفمبر 2007)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## أحمد المنصور (1 نوفمبر 2007)

ذوق رفيع في التعليق، تسلم.


----------



## abo raed (27 فبراير 2009)

نريد مزيد من المعلومات


----------



## هشام فريد (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*ذوق رفيع في التعليق، تسلم.*​


----------



## الساحر (22 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فييييييييييييييييييييك


----------



## ahmed920 (28 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا أخي على هذا الموضوع


----------



## fagrelsabah (28 سبتمبر 2009)

فكرة جيدة شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ياسر رشاد (28 سبتمبر 2009)

بوركت وشفيت

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

